# Bam-bam!



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Got a PM from @bobbya08 earlier this week about a package heading my way! Not in my wildest dreams did i believe the said Package was so awesome!









Really blown away brother, thanks for blessing me with such an awesome assortment of cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Wow! Nice!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice looking sticks.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Awesome hit bro

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Oh my! Had to wipe the drool off my cellphone screen!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That is one nice hit. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Setting a new bar there to get over, nice.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

That's a thing of beauty between two great brothers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Holy Crap!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Glad they made it safe and sound. Enjoy brother!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Cuba si!


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Thumbs up


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

That is quite a bomb. Very nicely done.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Great Hit!! @bobbya08 hit me so hard a few weeks ago, I just woke up yesterday!!!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Forget Hurricane Harvey.... Watch out for Blitzing Bobby @bobbya08 ...... Bam!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Good grief, Brotha.
Way to lay it on thick!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great hit bobby


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

That @bobbya08 is a crafty feller.... Nice hit!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

What a hit! That is crippling!

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

What an incredible assortment you lucky dog you.... Beautifully done!

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

ISOM BOMB! The crisis is back!


----------



## BillH (Apr 30, 2017)

@LeatherNeck beat me to it... that's a missile crisis!


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Dang, how did I miss this? That lancero though...


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Got a PM from @bobbya08 earlier this week about a package heading my way! Not in my wildest dreams did i believe the said Package was so awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap! I'll move to Vegas and change my name to kid for this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

@bobbya08 ...Mind Blown.. @Kidvegas Yeah Buddy!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Damn, that's some sweet cigar **** there!


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

No messing around there. That's insane @bobbya08

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

The BOMB!!!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

*HABANA BOOOOOOOMB!*:vs_OMG:
My-oh-my-oooh-myyyy! I've never had a LGC Habana, but I love the NC version! You'll have to mention me when you smoke it so I can see your remarks. 
Fantastic hit!


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Every time I look at threads on my phone I see this picture. It's kind of pissing me off. It's that damn good!

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

MattT said:


> Every time I look at threads on my phone I see this picture. It's kind of pissing me off. It's that damn good!
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


LMAO! It is totally insane!


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> Glad they made it safe and sound. Enjoy brother!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


youre good peoples bobby


----------



## txisboi23 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice!


----------

